# Upper-Cut Attacks



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Sep 18, 2003)

I have been working on my defense from an upper-cut and I know the 3 techniques that we do in EPAK deal with our version of the upper cut.  However, I am curious to see what other's think about defending against a boxing version of the upper-cut.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 18, 2003)

We use a cut block (down block) striking down into the forearm.
Parrying or pushing  the arm across. Finally a Elbow block, elbow into the fist will break it.
Bob  :asian:


----------



## Shiatsu (Sep 18, 2003)

Raining Claw (Front- Right Uppercut Punch) 
1. An attacker at 12 o'clock comes at you with a right uppercut punch. 

2. Step your left foot back to 6 o'clock into a right neutral bow as you execute a downward inward block (palm up) to your attacker's uppercut. 

3. Execute a left overhead claw as you shift into a right forward bow. 

4. Your left hand will slide down and frictionally pull on your attacker's arm as you pivot back into a right neutral bow executing a right uppercut to your attacker's chin.


----------



## Shiatsu (Sep 18, 2003)

Glancing Wing (Front- Left Uppercut) 
1. An attacker at 12 o'clock comes at you with a left uppercut. 

2. From a right neutral bow, simultaneously execute a right inward block diagonally down onto the punch as you execute a left vertical punch to your attacker's face. 

3. Without hesitation, hook your left hand down and out in a clockwise motion to the outside of your attacker's left arm as you execute a right punch to your attacker's left ribs. 

4. Step your left foot to 4:30 into a right neutral bow facing 10:30 as your left hand hooks to the back of your attacker's neck. 

5. With your attacker bending over, execute a right inward downward punch that becomes a forearm and elbow strike to the left side of your attacker's face.


----------



## Shiatsu (Sep 18, 2003)

Prance of the Tiger (Right Flank- Right Step-Through Uppercut) 
1. An attacker at 3 o'clock comes comes at you with a right step-through uppercut. 

2. Step your right foot to 6 o'clock into a left cat stance facing 12 o'clock as you execute a left downward hooking parry to the inside of your attacker's right elbow as you simultaneously execute a right ascending forearm check. Follow this check with a right sweeping inward downward block to the inside of your attacker's right arm. [Your right hand will end up cocked palm up at your left hip while your left hand is positioned in front of your solar plexus.] 

3. Instantly execute a left thrusting sweep kick to the shin of your attacker's right leg as you continue to check with your left hand. 

4. Continue this flow of action as you execute a right knife-edge kick to the inside of your attacker's left knee as you simultaneously execute a right outward backfist to your attacker's right temple. 

5. From the point of contact of your right kick, sweep your attacker's right foot out with a right front crossover sweep. As your foot settles into the twist stance, execute a right outward two-finger eye hook to your attacker's right eye while your left hand still checks your attacker's right arm. Note: The eye hook is done a quarter beat after the sweep. 

6. Pivot counterclockwise into a left reverse bow as convert your stance into a left spinning stiff-leg sweep towards 1:30. (Your left hand will continue to check your attacker's arms. 

7. Continue to pivot counterclockwise into a left bow facing 4:30 as you simultaneously execute a right knee kick to your attacker's solar plexus with a right inward overhead hammerfist to the back of your attacker's neck. (Your left hand will check at your attacker's right shoulder.) 

8. Switch your hands so that your right hand now checks your attacker's right shoulder as you simultaneously execute a left knee strike to the underside of your attacker's chin with a left inward overhead hammerfist to the back of your attacker's head. 

9. From the knee strike, land in a front crossover to 7:30 as you execute a left palm strike to the back of your attacker's head to force them to the ground. 

10. Cross out.


----------



## Shiatsu (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's the orange extension




Raining Claw (Front- Right Uppercut Punch) 
1. An attacker at 12 o'clock comes at you with a right uppercut punch. 

2. Step your left foot back to 6 o'clock into a right neutral bow as you execute a downward inward block (palm up) to your attacker's uppercut. 

3. Execute a left overhead claw as you shift into a right forward bow. 

4. Your left hand will slide down and frictionally pull on your attacker's arm as you pivot back into a right neutral bow executing a right uppercut to your attacker's chin. 

5. Execute a left palm strike to your attacker's chin which then becomes a left finger-finger thrust to your attacker's eyes. Convert your five finger thrust into a left overhead claw to your attacker's face. 

6. As your left claw tracks down your attacker's face and cocks above your right elbow, execute a right half-fist (palm up) to your attacker's throat. 

7. Step your left foot to 4:30 as your left hand claws the left side of your attacker's face and stops. Simultaneous with this move, circle your right hand counterclockwise on the inside of your left arm, as you execute a right backfist to your attacker's solar plexus. 

8. Step your left foot to 1:30 as your right backfist goes through your attacker's left ribs and continues under your attacker's left arm. (Your left hand checks your attacker's left elbow.) 

9. Execute a left armlock with your right arm as you drop into a right wide kneel stance to force your attacker to the ground. 

10. Step your left foot to 6 o'clock as your left hand slides to your attacker's left wrist. (Place some serious pressure on your attacker's arm here.) 

11. Step your right foot clockwise towards 6 o'clock as your right hand assists your left in grabbing at your attacker's wrist and yanks your attacker's left arm to dislocate the shoulder. Then force your attacker to the ground face down. 

12. Leap counterclockwise facing 9 o'clock and execute a right knee down onto your attacker's neck. 

13. Leap clockwise facing 3 o'clock as you execute a left stomp to your attacker's head. 

14. Cross out towards 4:30.


----------



## Shiatsu (Sep 18, 2003)

However, with the down blocks against a uppercut I would like to see it done, against a uppercut thrown full speed.  A elbow to the fist, is not really practical against a properly thrown uppercut.  Saying it will break the hand can only come from experiance of trying it.  Any technique that relies on pain is doomed to fail.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *However, with the down blocks against a uppercut I would like to see it done, against a uppercut thrown full speed.  A elbow to the fist, is not really practical against a properly thrown uppercut.  Saying it will break the hand can only come from experiance of trying it.  Any technique that relies on pain is doomed to fail. *



Have tried and it works. Keeping arms in tight to you try to get an elbow into the path of the upper cut. We practice upper cuts from the clinch and not two miles away from each other.
Bob :asian:


----------



## pesilat (Sep 19, 2003)

One that I pulled off in sparring, but wouldn't recommend because it was very situational and, I'm guessing, largely luck based was this:

While trapping his left hand with my right hand, I brought my left hand down into his right bicep which caused his right uppercut to stop short. Then I trapped his right fist under my chin and hit him with my left hand, then did a sliding punch with my right hand (which enabled me to hit him while maintaining the trap I had on his left hand). It was a really cool stunt to pull off, but, like I said, it's not something I'd recommend as a "first line" defense - screw it up and it's a really good way to eat the uppercut 

Mike


----------



## kenpo2dabone (Sep 19, 2003)

We deal with the uppercut in our (The UKF) version of sticky hands. I find it very interesting and very effective. Hopefully you will too. First lets look at the upward block. I think most of us can agree that it is more of a deflecting block then a stopping block. An upward block is typically for an over head strike coming down. The strike makes contact with your block close to the wrist and deflects down twords your elbow. which moves the strike from your center line to the outside of your outer rim. The opposite of an over head attack could be the uppercut. So for a right uppercut,what we do is basically a left inward block that makes contact with the strike closer to your elbow which cause the strike to deflect up and out twords your wrist. As the punch is guided out and off line from your chin, the right hand traps the punch at the attackers wrist while your left aplies pressure to their elbow. You can take this right to the break if you wish. I realize this is a vague discription but I hope it comes accross properly. If not feel free to ask questions.

Salute,
Mike Miller


----------



## dcence (Sep 22, 2003)

> Then I trapped his right fist under my chin



Is that like blocking a punch with my face?  I have done that before.  LOL

Derek


----------



## pesilat (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dcence _
> *Is that like blocking a punch with my face?  I have done that before.  LOL
> 
> Derek *



LOL. No. Not quite the same, though I have done that one, too.

No, this was more like holding his fist between my chin and chest so I could hit him 

Mike


----------



## WhiteTiger (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Atlanta-Kenpo _
> *I have been working on my defense from an upper-cut and I know the 3 techniques that we do in EPAK deal with our version of the upper cut.  However, I am curious to see what other's think about defending against a boxing version of the upper-cut.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated *



The upper-cut is used primarily only once the distance between the two combatants has been closed.  You never see a boxer or MAist for that matter charge in to deliver an upper-cut without at least throughing a fake to distract the opponent while they close.  An upper-cut attacks the centerline almost exclusively this is why you see so few in Martial Arts we close off our centline while boxers keep their centerline much more open.  Most kenpoists finding themselves in tight enough to their opponent for them to think about delivering an upper-cut should relish the thought that is where we live, (in close),  if not you should already be moving off the centerline.


----------



## jujutsu1 (Nov 6, 2003)

If your dealing with a REAL boxer try moving your head out of the way of the punch.  Most of the other stuff will get you hit a few dozen times.  Keep your elbows tight in case you don't move your brain box quick enough.  A lot of boxer clear an avenue for the uppercut by shouldering or brining their head up between your arms.  Remember boxers throw combinations.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *Raining Claw (Front- Right Uppercut Punch)
> 1. An attacker at 12 o'clock comes at you with a right uppercut punch.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't recomend this one.


----------



## pesilat (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *I wouldn't recomend this one. *



Why not, ToD? Unless I misread Shiatsu's description, it seems valid to me. Did I miss something?

Mike


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *Why not, ToD? Unless I misread Shiatsu's description, it seems valid to me. Did I miss something?
> 
> Mike *


Oh, I'm sure timing and environment can put you there, but the whole dropping your guard to block and the getting the claw up high enough to rain presents a challange. Anchoring your elbow and steping off the line of attack with a parry seems more usefull.


----------



## pesilat (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Oh, I'm sure timing and environment can put you there, but the whole dropping your guard to block and the getting the claw up high enough to rain presents a challange. Anchoring your elbow and steping off the line of attack with a parry seems more usefull. *



Hm. Well, personally, I would add a strike to the face (maybe an eyejab) before the claw. And that, I think, should be simultaneous with the dropping of the "block". So I wouldn't be "dropping my guard" any more than I'd be dropping my guard to throw a an uppercut of my own. My left hand is up top and can deal with his left hand if it comes. In which case, my downward claw would become a grab and trap of his left arm (ala "lap sao" in Wing Chun terminology) and I still get my right uppercut. If he doesn't fire his hand, then I get the technique just as Shiatsu described.

This isn't what I'd probably do because it's not what I've really trained - but it doesn't invalidate it's effectiveness if done properly.

Mike


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *Hm. Well, personally, I would add a strike to the face (maybe an eyejab) before the claw. And that, I think, should be simultaneous with the dropping of the "block". So I wouldn't be "dropping my guard" any more than I'd be dropping my guard to throw a an uppercut of my own. My left hand is up top and can deal with his left hand if it comes. In which case, my downward claw would become a grab and trap of his left arm (ala "lap sao" in Wing Chun terminology) and I still get my right uppercut. If he doesn't fire his hand, then I get the technique just as Shiatsu described.
> 
> This isn't what I'd probably do because it's not what I've really trained - but it doesn't invalidate it's effectiveness if done properly.
> ...


 If you do the tech as written the claw is not simultaneous or before, but I'm sure you can make anything work if you tweek and bend the rules here and there.
Sean


----------



## pesilat (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *If you do the tech as written the claw is not simultaneous or before, but I'm sure you can make anything work if you tweek and bend the rules here and there.
> Sean *



Not being familiar with the technique (outside of Shiatsu's description), I don't know how it's trained.

I didn't intend to tweak anything. I just assumed that the way it was written (1,2,3,4) was for ease of reading, not the way it's actually intended to be done because nothing is ever done in a vacuum when it comes to real time.

Shiatsu, when you wrote that, was the 1,2,3,4 intended to be sequentially done, or are 1,2,3 all done simultaneously (in real time)?

Mike


----------



## MJS (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *However, with the down blocks against a uppercut I would like to see it done, against a uppercut thrown full speed.  A elbow to the fist, is not really practical against a properly thrown uppercut.  Saying it will break the hand can only come from experiance of trying it.  Any technique that relies on pain is doomed to fail. *



Question for you.  What is your definition of a properly throw uppercut?

The FMA have many limb destructions.  The bones in the hand are not as hard as an elbow.  I too have also had an uppercut blocked with an elbow during sparring.  Even with the gloves on it still hurt like hell.

Mike


----------



## Shiatsu (Nov 7, 2003)

Well for the 1 2 3 4 part.  I copied and pasted it off of kenpo net.  I am kajukenbo, so those are AK techniques.  As for myself and what I consider a correct uppercut.  I have been boxing for a little under 20 years now, so I would say the way that I throw it, but I can't show that obviously.  But a properly executed one, close in(which obviously isn't where we want to be).

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Nov 7, 2003)

Close in? Are you referring to the clinch position?  If thats the case, then yeah, it would probably be a little harder considering your hands might be on the other person.

Thanks for the reply!:asian: 

Mike


----------



## Shiatsu (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, my only point is, that a well thrown uppercut can't be thrown from a long distance, so yes basically almost the clinch.


----------



## MJS (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks again for the reply!  Another question for you:  What are some of the ways that you block the uppercut?  I realize that its easier to show than to write, but an advice would be appreciated!

Also, regarding the blocking of the punch.  I was referring to a low uppercut, not one towards the chin, while in the clinch.

Mike


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 7, 2003)

... are a nice way when in very tight, i.e. boxer's typical uppercut range.  Think of a positional check, elbows anchored to the front, (not to be confused with "touching" the front) of the ribs; chin tucked; slight rotation is all that is needed, maybe with a slight drop in height zone, and boy does your uppercut get hurt by their boney elbows.  

Try it ... it got done to me and I bruised for a couple of weeks.

-Michael


----------



## MJS (Nov 7, 2003)

Mr.Billings-  Thanks for the reply!  Yes, I have used the elbows to block and have found it effective.  I was just inquiring to Shiatsus' reply regarding how HE threw the punch.  I was getting the impression that the way he was throwing it, blocking with the elbows would not work.

Mike


----------

